# 324 (empty response) errors



## ShayneBear (Jul 4, 2011)

I've recently been getting a LOT of 324 errors when I'm doing things in either Firefox or Chrome. I tried uninstalling/reinstalling both browsers thinking that would fix the issue, but I still get the error every 10 pages or so, and once one error comes up, anything else I try to do within the browser produces the same error, so I close the browser window. The next 3+ tries to reopen the browser results in the same error, and then finally, for no real reason, it's normal again.

Nothing else that requires internet has an issue, my MSN is fine, uTorrent, and Perfect World (MMORPG) all work fine when these errors pop up, it's just the browsers that shoot themselves.

Any ideas on how to remedy this? is there another browser I should try?


----------



## CatoTiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,

Does this happen with all pages or just the forums/certain pages?


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 5, 2011)

all pages, and it happens to different pages each time. (ex. it'll be Shaw Webmail one time, online newspaper the next, FAF the next, then Facebook, and this last time it was Google's main search page)


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 5, 2011)

What network card and what OS?


----------



## CatoTiger (Jul 10, 2011)

Its odd that you are getting a response from servers, its just that they are empty. That would seem to indicate that there is nothing (firewall etc) interfering with your connection.
I take it you have tried Internet Explorer and are getting the same problem.


----------

